
Udemy Flash Sale - aledalgrande
https://www.udemy.com/
======
steveharman
How can Udemy having a sale be classed as news? It's a permanent state, isn't
it?

------
pruthvishetty
Hasn't this sale been going on forever?

~~~
dylz
Pretty much. Never trust prices from Udemy.

